# damn i wish my dog could do this



## circle_b (Jan 4, 2007)

Post edited by: MattPist, at: 2007/01/04 07:03


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 4, 2007)

haha... i saw a dog that could do this in front of the notre dame cathedral in paris.


----------



## circle_b (Jan 4, 2007)

i imagine every time someone put money in the cup cassady would try and bite them. hmm. 

incidentally, what the hell did you do in the shower? did you shave your entire body or something? i yanked an enormous clog out of there and almost puked my guts out. asshat.


----------



## danvan (Jan 4, 2007)

ahhhh fuck thats the coolest dog 

well mabey on par with this smart fellow






Post edited by: danvan, at: 2007/01/04 08:29


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 4, 2007)

*circle_b wrote:*


> incidentally, what the hell did you do in the shower? did you shave your entire body or something? i yanked an enormous clog out of there and almost puked my guts out. asshat.



haha... well, i doubt that was *me* specifically. come on, think about it, when was the last time that thing was cleaned?


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 4, 2007)

Wow - if no one put two and two together by now - Max and Matt are not only roommates but best friends! AHAHa - Max I miss the shit out of you.

Holy FUCK - I wish my dog was calm enough to carry a sign and fly a cup for me - those are such great pictures. Wee Raven's dog would/could do it. 

I remember one time I was hitching in Southern VA and was stopped by the cops - they were nice (it just so happened I fit the description of a missing person but once they pulled up and saw I wasn't a crazy lot lizard in my 50's they were cool) anyway - the one cop was a canine officer and gave us a bunch of dog food. Pretty cool.


----------



## danvan (Jan 5, 2007)

i just wish i had a dog

but i dont want to buy one cos i was talking to some peeps at the local vegan festival and they told me all about pet farming and stuff 

but i wanna find an abandon dog or something


----------



## danny boil (Jan 18, 2007)

i met a humbum named cowboy who has his dog trained to pick up cans for recycling. 

that shits badass.


----------



## trangus (Jan 18, 2007)

cool dags, man


----------



## ThomWithKawliga (Jan 18, 2007)

alot of travellers accidentally end up with puppies on their hands, just wait for a littler to float your way. ive met alot of breeders, some of them suck, but a good majority of them treat the dogs they breed really well and make sure they go to nothing but good homes. i find vegans and leftists like to generalize breeders alot.


----------



## danvan (Jan 18, 2007)

is it easy traveling with a dog?


----------



## danny boil (Jan 18, 2007)

well, there are upsides to having a dog, helps the spange.. but dogs get heavy, and piss and shit alot, and need food alot

i personally would rather just travel with one, two, maybe three other people


----------



## Melee (Jan 18, 2007)

This dog's name is Jewel, I think. If she's the same wonderful girl I believe she is, she belongs to a hobo kid friend of mine who used to stay at my place a lot. I'm forgetting his name though.

He's in Portland a lot. My cat used to live in the forest with them and his other dog, Louie. ^_^


----------



## Wee_Raven (Jan 19, 2007)

hahahaha I remember those dogs... almost got us kicked out of that crappy apartment. What a small world!
p.s my dog can do some pretty cool stuff, but I don't think she would go for that! lol


----------



## Plague (Feb 20, 2007)

my friends dog can fly a sign for him when hes too drunk


----------



## trangus (Feb 20, 2007)

met this guy named grampa woodstock who drives a bike and trailor around the us, but mostly around woodstock, anyway hes got a mannequin named grama woodstock that flies his sign when hes drinkin coffee. haha


----------



## Bendixontherails (Feb 20, 2007)

Fuckin A!
wish my hedgehog could do that.

hey DanVan-- you're down under right? talkin dogs, i always wondered; can you domesticate a dingo?

That dingo's got my BABYYYYYY!


----------



## danvan (Feb 20, 2007)

ha ha ha 
im not sure really 
i think it is possible 
but they are just lil shits
so nobody does


----------



## therustytracks (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a dog and a hobo in key west that did a pretty sweet duet..the guy played a beat down flute really good and the dog would yelp while he played it actually sounded like the dog was singing..the guy was pretty cool but the people treated him like shit..it was fucked up..all the drunks were takin money out of his box and yelling shit at him


----------



## therustytracks (Feb 26, 2007)

I saw a dog and a hobo in key west that did a pretty sweet duet..the guy played a beat down flute really good and the dog would yelp while he played it actually sounded like the dog was singing..the guy was pretty cool but the people treated him like shit..it was fucked up..all the drunks were takin money out of his box and yelling shit at him


----------



## Fawn (Feb 26, 2007)

that picture with the cup is incredible


----------



## odd (Jul 20, 2007)

grampa woodstock is one of my all time favorite ppl i just wish he'd put his clothes back on occasionally...jk...no really


----------

